# phil and teds sport vs. dash



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone have either of these? anyone know the difference between the two?
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

subbing!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a phil&ted with a second seat. Not sure if its a sport. It is an older model (bought in summer 2007, I think it changed late 2007) but I can maybe answer specific questions.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

nak

The dash is new this year and I think the main differences are an easier fold mechanism and a hand brake as well as a few other more cosmetic changes- like a more solid foot rest.

I have the Sport and love it but I wouldn't mind having a hand brake - the foot brake stinks and easier to fold would be nice. But I got mine on sale and have been using it already for about a year so I couldn't justify waiting for the Dash and spending that much more.


----------



## PheobNFam (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm currently debating between these two as well.
Wondering if there's any more opinions on the matter...


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a sport and that thing is a bugger to fold. So if the dash has a better folding mechanism I'd go with that one. However, I LOVE my sport. It's so easy to maneuver.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a sport, and I don't find it too bad to fold once you get the hang of it (like knowing to stand in front of it) I find it a lot harder to UNFOLD. I don't know anything about the Dash though, I got my Sport second hand.


----------

